# Plus de location films sur ATV 1 en Belgique?



## fiatlux (11 Juillet 2012)

J'aurais juré avoir loué des films sur mon ATV 1e génération il y a quelques mois, en Belgique. Ceci depuis le menu films (genre, recherche...).

Or, je ne trouve plus ces choix (genre, recherche...) à présent dans mon menu films.

Je peux par contre consulter les films les mieux classés au-dessus de la barre des menus et je peux bien les louer, ainsi que tous ceux consultables via de biais (d'autres ont aussi loué...).

En cherchant sur Internet, je suis tombé sur une page du support Apple qui indique qu'effectivement la location de films n'est pas dispo en Belgique sur l'ATV 1e génération; mais bien sur les 2e et 3e générations... 

Dans la mesure où je peux bien louer les films que j'arrive à atteindre, le problème est plus l'absence d'option de recherche ou de consultation du catalogue dans le menu films. Il y a moyen d'y remédier?


----------

